#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  在金假@@

## LSI狼

一般休假(包括春節年假)只能在金門休點放。
只有返台才會回家，現在返台不能坐船只能搭飛機，但是往高雄班機要下午才會起飛(往台北是上午)，所以也許一返台會先去台北晃晃。

----------


## Graywolf

點放的確沒辦法回來(當天來回會累死,時間好像也不太夠)

這樣的話,回來的時候可以先碰碰面^^
(把台北的獸一起拖出來)
回來的話一般多可以呆幾天呢?
還有...為什麼不能坐船呀??(飛機比較快也比較方便是真的)

----------


## LSI狼

以後只有退伍能坐船(就是坐啥來就坐啥回去)，而在金假也只能在島上，也就是即使想回來還不能回來，至於返台也是穿軍服，所以若是要聚聚就得穿軍服，這會很吸引其他人(尤其是憲兵)的目光。
沒意外三個月會有一次返台假，一次15天。

----------


## Michile

軍裝參與網聚啊...好像Cosplay說XD

不過被憲兵注意到的話，是不是行為要更小心一點呢?

----------


## Wolfy

福利比以前好多了.
以前當兵期間只有3次返台假.
而且每次只有7~10天(是船期而定)
而且只能坐船...不准做飛機.
作船會耗去約2天半....所以每次的休假其實7天不到.

說是要穿軍服....其實出飛機場以後就可換便服了吧?

LSI狼回來的時間確定的話就通知一下吧...一起逛逛台北.
MAYBE去泡泡溫泉.

----------


## 笨狼

(無聊在晃各版紋章的狀態+浮出)
LSI大的標制還真棒啊 XDDD

----------


## ocarina2112

有夠龜毛
坐什麼去還得坐什麼回來哦@@

----------


## 笨狼

習俗吧 =0="

就像許多地方都有傳聞..

台大學生若在畢業以前進入OX(忘了名字 校長的墓園)就無法畢業

若是在考大學以前爬淡江的好漢坡三次
若有大學註定淡江命
等等等...

----------


## 狼馬

= =" 你們想把小馬的學弟們操死嗎 , 放假也要搭船.......有飛機不坐你喜歡暈船嗎 ?

Ps..小馬以前在海軍的人員運補艦上服役的......而且每次跑金門航次都是種大災難 @@" 
PPs..<=====這招學笨狼的 XD 狼大去金門的時候是搭哪艘軍艦過去的啊 ^^" (應該不是AP人員運補的吧)

----------


## LSI狼

是坐金門快輪的，AP速度更慢。
其實放假坐船還會多一天路假，且船是晚上開的，隔天早上到(飛機是下午飛，早上就要報到)

----------

